# Asking the Homeowners for 3 References



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone ever asked the HO/prospect for a list of references (from other contractors that have performed work at their residence)

??

The thought, i'll admit, entered my mind --- but i just kinda laughed it off.

anyone do it??


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> Has anyone ever asked the HO/prospect for a list of references (from other contractors that have performed work at their residence)
> 
> ??
> 
> ...



No, but I will ask them if they have been through the remodeling process before to get their take on likes and dis-likes. Usually if they had a problem I will delve in to see what the "real reason" could be.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

Nope, but in my opinion, it's a dang good idea. They get references from us, I see no reason why we shouldn't get references on them.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Something tells me that a request like that might seem a bit odd!:whistling


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Kristina said:


> Nope, but in my opinion, it's a dang good idea. They get references from us, I see no reason why we shouldn't get references on them.
> 
> :thumbsup:



Same here. It never occured to me, but it might not seem like a bad idea :w00t:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

oh its certainly a radical, extreme concept Patty --- and most homeowners would prolly get all stuffy and offended ...

but...

when you need a loan/mortgage --- they want references
when you apply to a job --- they want references
when you want to rent an apartment -- they want references
when you apply to a school --- they want references
when you adopt rare dogs & cats --- they want references
when you ... they want references

why shouldn't you, as a professional (the "they"), not be entitled to asking for references??

HO's do this to weed out the bad contractors ... what's to weed out the bad HO's


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Great idea...I'd like to see pictures as well:clap:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

yeah pictures --- and they have to be licensed & insured

oh --- and bonded too!!!:thumbup: 

and they must state a completion date 

(alright, that last one was getting out of hand):laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm trying to understand this one. Help me out, somebody.

What would obtaining these three references provide a contractor with? What's the purpose of the references? 

Am I the only one who isn't 'getting it'?:whistling


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

If you are setting your draw schedule up so you are lending them money then i would ask for refernces otherwise set your draw scedule up so they would be the ones asking for refernces, know what I mean?:no:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Huh....


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Patty said:


> I
> What would obtaining these three references provide a contractor with? What's the purpose of the references?


To find out if the Homeowner was a good customer, or a PITA or Deadbeat


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

slickshift said:


> To find out if the Homeowner was a good customer, or a PITA or Deadbeat



Yeah that. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i live in small town and asked someone about every customer before i do work for them, if i know they are deadbeats or hassled other contractors then i will asked them for references. why not i don't want to be the next crooney to get ripped off or end up in court. its great to watch the reaction from these type of people. still i see the next guy go in and lowball the job get ripped and "there goes another contractor down the tube"


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

A reporting system similar to the Better Business Bureau or maybe part of the BBB where you could report customers that are unreasonable, or are law suit happy. Generally you find out later that other contractors have had problems with these *types *but it would be nice to find out before.

We took on a large house contract one time knowing the other contractor quit these people after about 3 weeks into the project. What the  were we thinking??? The people were impossible. Nearly sent us under and pretty much took the wind out of our sails.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

I could understand doing this if the builder offers financing. That makes total business sense. Their creditworthiness is a valid issue, here.
But, you are asking for character references from someone who is potentially opening their doors to you and giving YOU money.:whistling 

Hmmm....might sound like an appealing concept, in theory, but hardly professional in the real world.

Back to the FINANCIAL ASPECTS of a large job, I could see wanting a bank line of credit that substantiates, or backs, a contract signed by a homeowner. I could go with that....:whistling 

Ok, so maybe I'm 'old school', I don't know....:whistling


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Patty said:


> Hmmm....might sound like an appealing concept, in theory, but hardly professional in the real world.


As much as it would be useful information... I gotta agree with Patty on this one.. far too unprofessional to directly ask for references. There are other ways to find out things.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

Have heard talk before about having something like the BBB for deadbeat customers and I can kind of see it. However I have usually seen the contractor with the contract that says the breakdown of the payments and how and what work is to be done. If the contractor is loaning the money then they can get the references also if the are talking to the HO they probably get a feeling for how the people would be to do work for. Generally they would get the alarm going off that tells them to either walk or be very carefull and cover your bases.


----------



## marc (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't ask for references but I do ask them if they have ever hired a contractor to do work for them. If the answer is yes I then ask them how it worked out for them. If they tell me it went bad I will ask them for specifics. If they tell me in went well I will ask them what they liked about this contractor. Good or bad I will then add this to my presentation. For example if they told me that they liked how the contractor cleaned up daily then guess what.....I make a big deal about how we clean up on a daily basis and that the area will be cleaner after we left than before we started. If they tell me that the guy showed up 1 day and disapeared for 2 days then guess waht......I make a big deal about how we start a job and stay there every day until it's finished...............These are all HOT buttons for these people and you need every advantage that you can get.

ASK QUESTION and the customer will tell you how to sell them.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

I can see asking for references. I wish I would have on a job I did a year ago. As many have said here contracts don't really mean crap. I did win the case, But they only have to pay me 40 dollars a month on a 2,000 dollar project. So in about 4 1/2 years I'll see my 2,000 dollars unless they decide to sell before then.


----------

